# Site General > Site Info >  November Ball Python of the Month!! (TAKE 2)

## Nate

*

1.	


2.	


3.	


4.	


5.	


6.	


7.	


8.	


9.	


10.	


11.	


12.	


13.	


14.	


15.	


16.	


17.	


18.	


19.	


20.	


21.	


22.	


23.	


24.	


25.	


26.	


27.	


28.	




*

----------


## Nate

Sorry for the previous mishap.  Everyone's entry should be included in this poll.

Just to make things fair, I've re-started the poll for this contest.

Please PM me if your image isn't here, as you're expecting.

----------


## Snakeman

tough choice this month, awesome pics!!

----------


## Emilio

The bee about to sting is my pick.

----------


## Kryptonian

Thanks for fixing it. wow theres alot of entries!

----------


## GL6570

Is it possible to get a hi-res version of #5?  :Please:

----------


## singingtothewheat

Wow!  There are some crazy beautiful snakes in there.  Whew dang

----------


## lance

hard to pick one with so many beautiful BP's to choose from

lance

----------


## modean02

What is No. 25?

----------

_hoax_ (12-30-2009)

----------


## broadude

I picked number one.  Baby is just too cute. :ROFL:

----------


## Flawless

#1 & #2 ...REAL NICE i picked #2...like the way the pic come out....

----------

